# "Butt Buster 2" logo wanted



## lsigge (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi guys.


I am currently in the prosess of finishing a Pitts S1S, registration N9J. (Radio control model, 1/4 scale)I just found out that the "Butt Buster 2" logo is missing og the decal-sheet.


Does anybody know where i could get a close-up or a .pdf file?


Thanks, 
Lars


----------

